# Cut, Bulk, Clean Bulk,  or Culking. What would u advice



## shawtie (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone, Was thinking what would be good for me. Just dropped some weight.
High 168 cms
Pre
Weight 62 kgs
Body fat 21%

Now
Weight 58 Kgs
body fat 17.5%

I know i weigh less, OK disgustingly less. So now what do i do?
I was thinking of going for Bulking a couple of weeks and then Carb Cycle to bulk.
What you guys think?

Would posting pics help?


----------



## shawtie (Jul 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## ceazur (Jul 5, 2010)

At that BF% I would advise cutting a while longer. Cut until the winter months arrive ,and then you can bulk throughout the winter season. No reason to post pics that I know of. Maybe post your diet and let us help you clean it up or either look around at others cutting threads. Your workout would be helpful also along with what kind of cardio you use.


----------

